# Duck stance with heelside carve



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

i ride 15, -12 and on my heelside it feels to me like i just lean into it instead of using my knees as much

i am always crouched and instead of using knees to turn i guess i bend at the waste the way i want to go if that makes any sence


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

do your bindings have highback rotation adjustments? If so try that, it helps a good bit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I also ride 15/-12 and I haven't had much of a problem. Maybe it's how your body is acting. Read up on the carving techniques and you should be good :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

use your upper body. when you rotate your upper body, your front leg will pretty much automatically extend, digging your heel in and bringing your toe up, initiating the turn. your back leg will follow and your lower body will begin to align with your upper. once that happens, you've just made the turn.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah, i need to start learning how to flex more fluidly. i'm having a tough time getting to toeside from my heelside using just flex and gas pedal maneuvers with my feet. i'll try humping the air next time i go up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

just do it


----------

